# What disease is this



## 01redcrew (Jun 16, 2017)

Anyone ever seen these cob webs looking things. This is a new one for me. Thanks for any help


----------



## Schaef (May 28, 2018)

Had some of that in a patch of my grass yesterday morning, now that grass is pretty well dead.
I believe its dollar spot fungas


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That looks like pythium blight. Try to compare it to images from google. Time is of the essence. It kills turf and spreads fast.

http://turfdiseaseid.ncsu.edu/diseasedetail.aspx?disease=PYTAP


----------



## Schaef (May 28, 2018)

Interesting that may be what I have then, I noticed a similar web like patch yesterday morning, on a patch of grass I seeded over a month ago. It made the grass brown real quick.


----------



## 01redcrew (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks guys. I just got some eagle fungicide in the mail I will check and see if it works on pythium blight


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

It won't be effective on pythium


----------



## 01redcrew (Jun 16, 2017)

Crap lol what your recommard to buy


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

You can look at the fungicide guide for options to control pythium blight. Look for the PB choices.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Azoxy (Scotts DiseaseEX)will be fairly good. You could get it tonight at Lowes, Walmart, Meijer. The excellent post from Suburdan Jungle life listed above has other options. Within it there is a link by Turfguy93 that list each fungus and what is effective for each one.

But, first try to make sure that it is PB. The images don't look like dollar spot to me (trust me this year I had a lot of exposure to dollar spot).


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

If you want to cover your bases, get what g-man said and also use the eagle. Using both will cover a lot of different types of fungus and provide better control as well as reduced risk of fungus resistance.


----------



## 01redcrew (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks guys. I forgot to check my tread yesterday evening and got in a hurry and ordered heritage G. I jumped the gun because I saw it said it would work on it lol. Hopefully it does


----------



## 01redcrew (Jun 16, 2017)

It's spreading and spreading fast. I think you guys where right it's pythium blight from the cob web looking stuff I'm seeing. I 2 day ordered some heritage g so hopefully it's here tomorrow. I sprayed some eagle tonight Incase there was something there the eagle would work on


----------



## Schaef (May 28, 2018)

My bad, yes it seems to be Pythium Blight which is what I believe I have. When I did a quick google search the main thing that came up was dollar spot, it said dollar spot has similar mycelium.

For me it only seems to be in a new small patch of grass I seeded a little over a month ago. It also doesn't seem to be spreading.


----------



## 01redcrew (Jun 16, 2017)

I wonder if the brown grass is toast or if It can pull out of it


----------



## Schaef (May 28, 2018)

From what Ive read, Pythium Blight kills grass to the root. You have to reseed/resod.


----------



## 01redcrew (Jun 16, 2017)

Crap lol


----------

